# Shampooing your lawn



## reauxl tigers (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone have experience in doing this? My backyard soil is pretty compact and I dont want to aerate this spring. Pre em has been down for about 2 months now and I dont wanna bring up any soil beneath the barrier because who knows what kind of weed seeds are in those plugs. Would like that whole area to hold heavy rain a little better.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

reauxl tigers said:


> Anyone have experience in doing this? My backyard soil is pretty compact and I dont want to aerate this spring. Pre em has been down for about 2 months now and I dont wanna bring up any soil beneath the barrier because who knows what kind of weed seeds are in those plugs. Would like that whole area to hold heavy rain a little better.


This thread has a lot of good discussions about the various options.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&hilit=Soil+conditioners

From what I've heard of shampoos is that they work short term but don't have the staying power of a more professional product. Some products are designed to hold the water like you want and some are designed to move the water down faster. My head spins when I get too deep down that rabbit hole.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@reauxl tigers 
I am working on the same thing at my house. We have decided to try Gypsum and PeneGator+. You really do not want to use soap or shampoo. It will only give you temporary results and than your compaction will end up being worse. At least that is what I hear from the fields. The product I am testing has been used by farmers for years and not really available to the regular home owner yet, although it is in the works.

The goal is to have a over all better soil structure. That will allow me to use less water and nutrients but still have a beautiful lawn. The improved structure will also make the nutrition more readily available for uptake. All the things that help grow food, will also help your lawn.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@TN Hawkeye That rabbit hole is pretty interesting. I have found myself in a very unique position to learn a lot about one product that will possibly change the soil industry. The crazy part is the more I learn about this one thing, the more I have to learn about other similar things. Many people think that all soap, shampoo, PAM, and polymers are all the same. But they are not. They may be similar in a few ways but the overall function is completely different.

I'm jumping in head first and going to do my best to find out if this long time farm product can find a place in the home use world. First test are going on at my house and my dads. We will add more as we can and hopefully continue to get the same incredible results.


----------



## lucas287 (Jun 3, 2018)

ErosionWizard said:


> @TN Hawkeye That rabbit hole is pretty interesting. I have found myself in a very unique position to learn a lot about one product that will possibly change the soil industry. The crazy part is the more I learn about this one thing, the more I have to learn about other similar things. Many people think that all soap, shampoo, PAM, and polymers are all the same. But they are not. They may be similar in a few ways but the overall function is completely different.
> 
> I'm jumping in head first and going to do my best to find out if this long time farm product can find a place in the home use world. First test are going on at my house and my dads. We will add more as we can and hopefully continue to get the same incredible results.


Please keep us updated! Very intrigued.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@lucas287 I can't wait to share all I learn. Please read my other post about PAM and you can learn how I got myself into this position. 
My overall goal is to help all over this great country. But at first it will start here by the farm fields and hopefully in parts of Texas, if I get enough interest. I will have the ability to get some material back there in the next few months. I really need to find some farmers to test also. Than I could have more people to visit and tell about this wonderful material. I do not want to list all the benefits even though we have the proof to back it up. I think it's just going to be one of those things people have to see and experience for them selfs. The funny part is even the tuff guys like my dad the Lt. Col from Texas, is now a big believer and even called this stuff amazing and impressive. For those of you that know the USMC.... Also know he never uses those words, at least not that I recall. Lol


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

ErosionWizard said:


> @TN Hawkeye That rabbit hole is pretty interesting. I have found myself in a very unique position to learn a lot about one product that will possibly change the soil industry. The crazy part is the more I learn about this one thing, the more I have to learn about other similar things. Many people think that all soap, shampoo, PAM, and polymers are all the same. But they are not. They may be similar in a few ways but the overall function is completely different.
> 
> I'm jumping in head first and going to do my best to find out if this long time farm product can find a place in the home use world. First test are going on at my house and my dads. We will add more as we can and hopefully continue to get the same incredible results.


I have some questions for you. Your profile says you are on the West Coast, but that is a bigass "location". What type of soil do you have? What kind of soil do the farmers have that have been using the product/method with success? What is your irrigation water like? This list could go on.

I agree that all soaps, surfactants and polymers are not the same, but my point is that I have learned that there isn't a best product for every soil. The companies marketing these products are not going to tell you that, because they don't want to limit their market, so there is a need for everyone to do a little trial and error in this area with their own soil.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Doctors don't want you to know this one simple trick


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@Spammage Heck yea you are right on with his this works or so far from what I have learned. If you read in another post I said that the owner would guaranty the material to work ..... But only if he can see the soil test first. Diffently some products are going to be better with this land or that land. The key is to understand how it works and than you will know when it will work. I'm in central California. The product is being used from the very south to the very north of our state. I do not think it would ever be wise to say it's a fix for everything and again you start to get into snake oil talk at that point. This is not that. Everything it says it can do, it has done and is doing right now. The big growers are putting this down as we speak. Some use it in tilled fields to help the crops to grow better. Some use it to help crops come out of the ground cleaner. Even others use it under the trees to help water and nutrients to absorb better.

I am very new to this stuff and learning as I go. I'm going to figure out how to let more of you try this material and than hopefully it will become available for home and landowner use down the line.

Ps. The country boy that owns this company will give you the straight scoop everytime. He is not out for a quick buck. He knows his product well and is willing to share that knowledge with those that are open to learning about new stuff. If he can not help your soil he will tell you not to spend money on his stuff. We can't go test every yard like we do fir the big farmers. But if he can see the soil test he will aslo know if his material will help. Here is his booth at the worlds biggest Tractor and Farm expo. 
 Look at those yield increase. Not lawn I know. But good soil is good soil.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Doctors don't want you to know this one simple trick


Lol... That's funny. I know the feeling and I to didn't think this super material could do anything. The first big test was at my dads house. It worked so well that I can see people not wanting everyone to know about it. He was having 20-30 tractor buckets worth of soil slid off his front hill every rain. He used a tractor and fixed it 3-4 times before we tested the stuff on his land. He has had 4-5 rains since the one application and reported back that no soil has moved. If your job was to fix dirt slipping away or erosion trouble, you want to have this stuff but not let everyone else know about it.

Kind of feels like one of these one things that someone may not want you to know. The cool part though. I'm going to tell as many people as I can and I'm hopeful others will do the same once they test it for them selfs.


----------



## FRD135i (Oct 15, 2017)

You have to respond to this thread in the next ten minutes and you will get two for the price of one


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

FRD135i said:


> You have to respond to this thread in the next ten minutes and you will get two for the price of one


Call now and get a free Lawn Loofah


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Just pay shipping and handling.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

Lol. You guys are cute. I guess you have had a few sells guy come visit you here. Rest assured that my first goal is to learn more with y'all and also from y'all. As I said in another post. I do not want to just list the things it can do. Better to just keep the test going and than tell people about what the results are. The 20 plus years in the fields speak for themselves. The material is not even available anywhere yet. But as a reminder..... And I like a good laugh also. Every new products had to be tested and had people that didn't believe it could do what it says it can. In the end the only way to know is by seeing with your own eyes.

Oh. And for those that do not know. You can't just get a booth at the World ag expo for all those years if you are not legit. I like the skepticism.... It makes it much more fun when you get amazing results as my dad did. He thought it was snake oil until it did exactly what it was supposed to do. Made a believer out if the Lt. Col.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@SCGrassMan Hey. Don't worry about this stuff. Only works in NC. Have to have special soil to make it work best. Lol


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

The mystery was getting to me...

http://www.agrigator.com/


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@Wes Rock on buddy. What did you learn? They have some pretty cool science going on over there. I'm going to guess that you can not stay in business for 20 plus years in a specialty field ........ If you were not 100% legit.

I know new things are hard for people. But how about we test stuff out and see what it can do. The worst that could happen is we help your soil. On the flip side. Y'all can say " I told you so" if we are wrong. Sounds like a pretty good deal to me.

Thank you for posting the website. I was going to tell if anyone asked me after busting my chops. So far I get that many do not believe in gypsum or Hi tech Polymer. The Lt Col and I didn't believe in it either..... At first. Can't of hard to argue with the results.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

I think you will find the members of this site are open to new ideas and products. Right now the diy product field seems to be expanding rapidly.

You seem to be excited about the products offered by Aggrigator, and may have a financial interest in getting those products into the hands of the public. If you are selling the product, please come out and say that. There aren't any rules against marketing a product that I know of.

My suggestion would be to explain, in detail, what the product(s) are proven to do, and share any possible additional benefits. Up until this point in this thread you've been rather mysterious and that will raise questions, and more than likely push people away.


----------



## ErosionWizard (Apr 7, 2019)

@Wes Thank you for the follow up. For right now I am just friends with the owner and become a customer of his by chance. I do not mean to be mysterious about anything and not only that but I hope to share with y'all and learn from you as I'm also learning about this Hi Tech Material. If there are any questions, I'm happy to try to awnser or I will get the awnser from the company.

As far as making money from y'all. It would be cool to distribute this for home and land owners if and that's a big "If" there is a need and if it can help many people at a afordable price. How I would be involved in that is yet to be seen.

For now I'm just doing some test at my place and my dads. I hope other people may want to test at some point also. Thanks agian for the heads up. Seems like a lot of cool guys here with a lot of lawn know how.


----------

